# Least favorite Brahms



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, this isn't really my least favorite, but of the frequently performed and popular works, I have always had trouble with the Tragic Overture. These is just little about it that inspires me to want to listen to it. I'm sure Brahms was inspired by the success of the Academic Festival Overture as a concert "filler" piece that made him a lot of money, but to my ear the Tragic says nothing that Beethoven's Coriolan Overture doesn't say at least as well or better. I know . . .no accounting for taste . . . But I just don't get any pleasure out of hearing it.

Cheers --


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Least favorite" is another one of those changeable designations. For Brahms I will leave out of consideration the works involving voice - don't like any of them - and choose the 3rd piano sonata. I liked that OK the first score times I heard it...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Least favorite Brahms: the boring string quartets and quintets; the second and third symphonies; Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Academic and Tragic (for the listener) Overtures; Double Concerto.

But then I listen to the magnificent Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel and all is forgiven. :tiphat:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I hate least favourite even if Brahms was a bit rude and once loudly said when leaving a party "I apologise if there's anyone I haven't offended here"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Leaving aside the works for organ, most of which I can easily snooze to, I'd go with the chamber works for strings only, which have a heavy opacity unique to Brahms and wearisome to me. Somehow, when he adds a piano to the ensemble, his chamber music skyrockets into a different galaxy of beauty, resulting in some of my favorite works in all music. This disparity has always amazed me, and may lie more in my perception and taste than in the music itself; but I have heard others express a similar view.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

GGluek said:


> Okay, this isn't really my least favorite, but of the frequently performed and popular works, I have always had trouble with the Tragic Overture. These is just little about it that inspires me to want to listen to it. I'm sure Brahms was inspired by the success of the Academic Festival Overture as a concert "filler" piece that made him a lot of money, but to my ear the Tragic says nothing that Beethoven's Coriolan Overture doesn't say at least as well or better. I know . . .no accounting for taste . . . But I just don't get any pleasure out of hearing it.
> 
> Cheers --


Tragic is one of my absolute favourites of everything! Both piano concertos both lose me pretty quickly for some reason - they seem to be the heavy Brahms that people who don't like Brahms always talk about, and they feel a world away in freshness and vitality from the piano trios and quartets.

PS I find those late organ pieces are actually very nice, although they're extremely understated!

And, of couse


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Strange - the Tragic Overture is the only orchestral work of Brahms that I don't have! If I were to choose any works I'm not too keen on I'd probably opt for some of the early piano output, especially the three piano sonatas which are a bit sprawling to these ears - I much prefer his later miniatures.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, that's right, my least favourite is Brahms...

I'm not on his wavelength, really. I quite enjoy some of his late solo piano works.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Dislike the Tragic Overture?! 'Bah, Humbug, Fiddlesticks!'...to quote Mr Scrooge. Love the Tragic Overture!!
Don't like The Third Symphony...Never Have...Never Will!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

One or two at a time, the Liebeslieder Waltzes are wonderful. Listening to the whole set makes me feel like I've been drenched in sugar syrup.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I'll go with the Waltzes because they're some of his most lightweight pieces. I still like them but I can't think of any Brahms that I just don't like.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Unlike* this thread, as well as every post listing a least favorite work.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm not really sure if it's because they're not that good or I just haven't given them enough listens, but right now my least favorite Brahms pieces are the Variations on an Original Theme and the Variations on a Hungarian theme.

The Schumann and Handel variations just seem extremely better.

And the Paganini ones are somewhere in the middle


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not too fond of some of the chamber pieces like the 2nd Cello Sonata and the 3rd Piano Trio. To me they seem slightly lacking in inspiration. I still like them though.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

schuberkovich said:


> I'm not too fond of some of the chamber pieces like the 2nd Cello Sonata and the 3rd Piano Trio. To me they seem slightly lacking in inspiration. I still like them though.


Those are 2 of my favorites! The 3rd I'll admit took a few more listens to warm up to but those first movement melodies really move me deeply. Both his cello sonatas I really treasure also.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

*Controversial Opinion Alert:* I am not too familiar with Brahms' oeuvre (as in, just the symphonies, concertos, and some chamber works), but of the music I do know, my least favorite is the first symphony. As many times as I've listened to it, I find it incredibly boring and lacking of character. Perhaps there was too much pressure on him to continue a Beethovian symphonic legacy, so he tried as hard as he could to write a "great" work? I don't know, that's my very harsh and probably malinformed opinion. Anyway, I've noticed a lot of people rank it as one of their favorite symphonies as well as one of the bests; I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

right!-this is an opportunity for me to reiterate a point I have made on a couple of occasions already-there are certain pieces by Brahms that I consider to be amongst my personal favourites-the Piano Concertos,4th symphony, Haydn Variations and in particular the sextets but the 1st symphony leaves me cold and I have tried, tried and tried again-even my recent purchase of the Harnoncourt symphonies initially presented another opportunity-but again nothing!-I am aware that this contradicts received wisdom etc etc but there you go!

Cosmos-could not agree more.....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> *Controversial Opinion Alert:* I am not too familiar with Brahms' oeuvre (as in, just the symphonies, concertos, and some chamber works), but of the music I do know, my least favorite is the first symphony. As many times as I've listened to it, I find it incredibly boring and lacking of character. Perhaps there was too much pressure on him to continue a Beethovian symphonic legacy, so he tried as hard as he could to write a "great" work? I don't know, that's my very harsh and probably malinformed opinion. Anyway, I've noticed a lot of people rank it as one of their favorite symphonies as well as one of the bests; I just don't see the appeal.


I like the 1st symphony but it's definitely my least favorite of the 4 so I can sympathize.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Least favorite Brahms: the boring string quartets and quintets; the second and third symphonies; Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Academic and Tragic (for the listener) Overtures; Double Concerto.
> 
> But then I listen to the magnificent Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel and all is forgiven. :tiphat:


Yeah, I kind of ditto that, although I do have a warm spot for the Third Symphony (and more so for the 2nd and 4th) and the Double Concerto. Somehow the First does not move me that much, comparatively speaking, and I do not think all that much for the Violin Concerto.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to like Brahms. Now I feel he doesn't hold up to Mendelssohn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dholling said:


> Yeah, I kind of ditto that, although I do have a warm spot for the Third Symphony (and more so for the 2nd and 4th) and the Double Concerto. Somehow the First does not move me that much, comparatively speaking, and I do not think all that much for the Violin Concerto.


I find with quite a few of the great composers since Bach, it's the piano and chamber works that hold my attention. With Brahms, the late piano pieces, the Handel Variations; piano quintet. Same with Mendelssohn, Schumann and Beethoven.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I used to like Brahms. Now I feel he doesn't hold up to Mendelssohn.


In which respects?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> In which respects?


Piano trios. I'll take the passion of the 2 Mendelssohn Trios over any of Brahms. The first Brahms trio opens with a big bold heroic theme, but then my mind wanders, as the movement meanders.
The string quartets by Mendelssohn are passionate and impressive. Brahms' I find too thick and heavy.
I would even take the Mendelssohn violin concerto over Brahms'.
Of course with the symphonies, I would go with Brahms, though.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

For the few out there dismissing the chamber works with just strings, I'd urge a second listen to the G major Quintet. The first movement of that is one of the best things he wrote I think, and absolutely gorgeous, and probably the happiest thing he wrote. 

For me Brahms is at his worst with his songs. Except for the two songs for soprano, viola, and piano, I'd be fine never hearing them again. I'll agree that the string quartets leave something to be desired, though the C minor has its moments. I also could never get into the Alto Rhapsody, though I know that's a favorite of some. Oh, and the Op. 10 Ballades, and the second cello sonata I'm not big on either. But I only bring all these up, because the rest of his music is at such an astonishingly high quality. He was probably the most consistently good/still prolific composer there was, giving even Bach a run for his money.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> *Controversial Opinion Alert:* I am not too familiar with Brahms' oeuvre (as in, just the symphonies, concertos, and some chamber works), but of the music I do know, my least favorite is the first symphony. As many times as I've listened to it, I find it incredibly boring and lacking of character. Perhaps there was too much pressure on him to continue a Beethovian symphonic legacy, so he tried as hard as he could to write a "great" work? I don't know, that's my very harsh and probably malinformed opinion. Anyway, I've noticed a lot of people rank it as one of their favorite symphonies as well as one of the bests; I just don't see the appeal.


For all you folks who are cold toward the _First Symphony_, I recommend a strong dose of Wilhelm Furtwangler. I think Brahms did indeed feel compelled to come up with a monster epic for his first essay in the form, and Furtwangler is the man for epic interpretations. I believe there are three performances available, a long-available studio one on DG (paired with the _Variations on a Theme of Haydn)_ and two even finer live performances on several labels. You can get all four Brahms symphonies under Furtwangler on a Music & Arts set and it is absolutely worth every penny. If it ever entered your head that Brahms' orchestral works were stodgy or dull, Furtwangler will cure you quickly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> For all you folks who are cold toward the _First Symphony_, I recommend a strong dose of Wilhelm Furtwangler. I think Brahms did indeed feel compelled to come up with a monster epic for his first essay in the form, and Furtwangler is the man for epic interpretations. I believe there are three performances available, a long-available studio one on DG (paired with the _Variations on a Theme of Haydn)_ and two even finer live performances on several labels. You can get all four Brahms symphonies under Furtwangler on a Music & Arts set and it is absolutely worth every penny. If it ever entered your head that Brahms' orchestral works were stodgy or dull, Furtwangler will cure you quickly.


How anyone can be cold toward the magnificent first symphony, I will never know.
I have two Furtwängler performances, one with the Berlin Philharmonic, the other with the North German Radio Symphony.
Both great performances.
Warning: these were recorded "live" before the invention of the pneumonia shot.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Symphony No.2
I can't say I dislike it, but it's the weakest of the four while other three are consistent and "Great".


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Brahms' vocal music, from the songs to the choral pieces and especially the Alto Rhapsody.

I usually skip the first two movements of the Violin Concerto, but I do like the third movement, so even that is not a total loss.


----------

